# Hedgehog birthday cake! Cute.



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Had to share....


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats so cute! Now I want one-even though my birthday isn't for 2 months yet. Anyways, happy 12th birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The chocolate sprinkles are genius!!


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks Tasty! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is very cute.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That's genius...I love it!


----------

